# Itachi, Kimimaro, and Haku vs. The Sannin.



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2013)

*Knowledge:* Manga
*Location:* Sannin Field
*Distance:* 20 meters
*Restrictions:* Edo Tensei


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 21, 2013)

_For me?_


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2013)

Haku really adds absolutely nothing here and gets owned in the cross fire pretty quickly. Kimi could survive for a bit due to sheer durability, but he's not going to be a huge help to Itachi and we'll quickly get taken out of the match from illness having to force himself to fight at such a high level. That leaves Itachi vs all 3 Sannin, and I don't think he stands any chance at victory, even under the most optimal conditions (Him being an Edo Tensei, no knowledge, and starting at 5m) 1v3.

So Sannin win pretty decisively. Give Itachi better support, if you want to make this a real match, unless your just trolling Strategoob, and don't want serious answers


----------



## Brooks (Nov 21, 2013)

Itachi shows them a good time


*Spoiler*: __ 



OT: The Sannin take this low-mid diff since Haku absolutely gets destroyed and Kimimaro isn't that much of a factor...


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kimi will bow before his lord oro, and will betray itachi. 
Haku is nothing here

then the sannin can play with itachi as they please.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2013)

Guys..

Kimimaro was someone who could run through Sand Burials, which is one f the best durability feats for a man in this Manga. He also has some decent terrain manipulation, so I wouldn't count him out so easily.

Haku may not be of much use on his own, but his abilities could work well with Itachi (Mirrors combined with sight-based Genjutsu..? ).


----------



## Risyth (Nov 21, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Guys..
> 
> Kimimaro was someone who could run through Sand Burials, which is one f the best durability feats for a man in this Manga. He also has some decent terrain manipulation, so I wouldn't count him out so easily.
> 
> Haku may not be of much use on his own, but his abilities could work well with Itachi *(Mirrors combined with sight-based Genjutsu..? ).*



Tsukuyomi? That only works if you literally stare into the user's eyes?or so I thought.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, Itachi can rip through the Sannin himself with his speed and jutsu, but the Kimimaro and Haku underestimation isn't cool. 

Haku was able to get the drop on Sai's team mid-flight, and we know Haku has the anatomical knowledge to induce a false death with one well-placed senbon. If any of the Sannin are distracted with Itachi or Kimimaro, then Haku spawning mirrors from behind is bad.

Kimimaro's Sawarabi no Mai, when used by Kabuto, forced Itachi to use Susano'o and Itachi is vastly faster than any Sannin. Moreover, none of the Sannin really have defensive jutsu like that, and Kimimaro's follow-up logia ambush is a threat. 

Against Gaara and Lee, it was more a time issue. Kimimaro didn't seem tired. He just coughed up blood and died right where he stood. If the battle had continued with Kimimaro as a logia in his bone forest, well, you can imagine how he's more than an Elite Jōnin.​


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Just get rid of Kimimaro and Haku, make Itachi an Edo Tensei and he babyshakes the Sannin.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Just get rid of Kimimaro and Haku, make Itachi an Edo Tensei and he babyshakes the Sannin.


If tayuya defeated him in base, and she is weaker than Oro, does not that make oro alone stronger
than itachi?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 21, 2013)

Itachi beats the Sannin by himself.

Kimimaro and Haku really don't add anything to the match; any of the Sannin could take them both without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> If tayuya defeated him in base, and she is weaker than Oro, does not that make oro alone stronger
> than itachi?




I'll just leave this here.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Maybe this too. 


Wait there's more?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2013)

Um... Are you implying that Itachi can't solo the sannin ? 

Challenge accepted


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Fair enough

*Spoiler*: __ 




p8
Kisame:
「アナタならどうにかこうにかやれる相手でも私じゃあ 分かりませんよ?」
「次元が違う」
"You might be able to somehow defeat him, but me, well I don't know..."
"Our levels are too far apart"

Itachi:
「ああ?やり合えは二人共殺されるか良くて相打ちというところ」
「?たとえ人数を増やしたとしても変わらないだろう」
"Yeah... If we fought him, we might both be killed. If it goes well, we might take him with us."
"Even if the number of people were to increase, this probably wouldn't change"

Kisame
「ラーメン屋で　やっと見付けたはいいが?お守りが　あの゛伝説の三忍゛とは」
「彼が相手では゛木ノ葉のうちは一族゛も゛霧の忍刀七人衆゛の名もかすんでしまう」
"It was good we finally found them by the ramen store, but... his guardian is of those 'Legendary Three Ninja' "
"He, as an opponent, makes 'Konoha's Uchiha clan' and the 'Seven Shinobi Swordmen of the Mist' seem like nothing."

Itachi:
「ああ?しかし??」
「どんな強者にも弱点というのがあるものだ??」
"Yes... However......"
"No matter how strong a person is, he is bound to have a weakness..."








he run as a rat eventually. 

The point has been proven.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> Fair enough
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The official Viz says differently and these are people who talk to the Naruto Japanese editors. I couldn't give less of a shit what some biased Japanese translator wants it to be.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> The official Viz says differently and these are people who talk to the Naruto Japanese editors. I couldn't give less of a shit what some biased Japanese translator wants it to be.



It's not good to avoid the truth even if it hurts. 
Also, you know the Sannin are the underrated, while itachi is the overrated one (he admtted that himself)

Also, people are biased to itachi not to the sannin

EX1:


> Itachi beats the Sannin by himself.



EX2:





> Well, Itachi can rip through the Sannin himself with his speed and jutsu


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> It's not good to avoid the truth even if it hurts.
> Also, you know the Sannin are the underrated, while itachi is the overrated one (he admtted that himself)
> 
> Also, people are biased to itachi not to the sannin
> ...


You're using a fan translation buddy, the real translation is different. Viz is much more accurate then yours.

Actually if Itachi fought the Sannin in the manga there's a very high chance he'd win, Kishimoto can't make Itachi or Minato lose.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> You're using a fan translation buddy, the real translation is different. Viz is much more accurate then yours.
> 
> Actually if Itachi fought the Sannin in the manga there's a very high chance he'd win, Kishimoto can't make Itachi or Minato lose.



- Just because viz is the official one, that does not mean they don't make mistakes they are not
God.  
Also, if the native speakers agreed on that translation, I prefer to go with them, not to mention
it's not only one translator who stated that but many of them! 

- 
Then itachi's fans come to me and say "we can't take you seriously":rofl:rofl

but, whatever make you sleep well, sweetheart.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> - Just because viz is the official one, that does not mean they don't make mistakes they are not
> God.
> Also, if the native speakers agreed on that translation, I prefer to go with them, not to mention
> it's not only one translator who stated that but many of them!
> ...


Um, yes they talk some stuff over with the Japanese editors. And usually it's a native speaker translating it. And I really don't care what biased native speakers want to make up. I'll take the official translation thank you.

I can't take you seriously; you believe Tayuya is stronger than Itachi, that base Jiraiya is stronger then Kisame and Itachi together. That says enough about your knowledge of the manga.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Um, yes they talk some stuff over with the Japanese editors. And usually it's a native speaker translating it. And I really don't care what biased native speakers want to make up. I'll take the official translation thank you.
> 
> I can't take you seriously; you believe Tayuya is stronger than Itachi, that base Jiraiya is stronger then Kisame and Itachi together. That says enough about your knowledge of the manga.



-Actually it does not matter which one you want to take, neither of them show that itachi is stronger
than man, let alone all of them! 

- Yeah, Manga Canon, not matter how you want to brake it down!
I agree kishi sometimes is so silly, I mean even me one of itachi's haters never dreamed
of seeing Tayuya defeating him, or seeing him cut in half. lol 

TBH with you I raged before Kabuto's battle to why only itachi who was not attacked like the other
edos, but kishi exceeds my expectations. lol


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Elia said:


> -Actually it does not matter which one you want to take, neither of them show that itachi is stronger
> than man, let alone all of them!
> 
> - Yeah, Manga Canon, not matter how you want to brake it down!
> ...


Neither does it imply Base Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi & Kisame. Not even base Minato can take Itachi and Kisame together and you somehow think Jiraiya can. 

But whatever I'm done here, you're too far gone. I personally struggle to see why Tayuya is stronger than Orochimaru and Kisame but that's cool.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Neither does it imply Base Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi & Kisame. Not even base Minato can take Itachi and Kisame together and you somehow think Jiraiya can.
> 
> But whatever I'm done here, you're too far gone. I personally struggle to see why Tayuya is stronger than Orochimaru and Kisame but that's cool.



- Well, neither itachi nor kismae know about SM. Minato took on both A & B who are stronger than
itachi and Kisame, so not sure what stop him from defeating those two. @.@

- 
Because if she was stronger than oro, she wouldn't work under his rules.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 21, 2013)

Itachi uses the Totsuka no Tsurugi to seal Orochimaru again, then seals Tsunade as well and hits J-man with Amaterasu or Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 21, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi uses the Totsuka no Tsurugi to seal Orochimaru again, then seals Tsunade as well and hits J-man with Amaterasu or Tsukuyomi.


Totsuka can only hit immobile targets 

If Jiraiya doesn't enter SM he can win. He is stronger than Itachi and Kisame, backup doesn't change anything.


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi uses the Totsuka no Tsurugi to seal Orochimaru again, then seals Tsunade as well and hits J-man with Amaterasu or Tsukuyomi.



and while he's doing that the other two will stay watching him without doing anything? 

Tsunade summon katsuyu and she stomps itachi while the sannin play with cards.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 21, 2013)

Haku was able to tango with Gai and Lee, block a pretty powerful bombing attack nigh instantly, and has the ability to teleport around the battlefield and knock people unconcious when even Sharingan Kakashi doesn't notice his presence. 

Kimimaro tangoed with KCM Naruto and either tanked or dodged a FRS. In terms of physical feats, Team Itachi has a clear advantage in speed. Writing either Kimimaro or Haku off as useless in this battle is a stupid thing to do.

The only thing the Sanin can do is combine as much as their power as possible to bring forth Katsuya, but even Earth Goddess Katsuya has trouble with the Sun God of Fire, Amaterasu.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 21, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Totsuka can only hit immobile targets



My ass. 



> If Jiraiya doesn't enter SM he can win. He is stronger than Itachi and Kisame, backup doesn't change anything.



Base Jiraiya isn't restricted? Well, this thread was pointless. :ignoramus



Elia said:


> and while he's doing that the other two will stay watching him without doing anything?



They can't pierce Susano'o, so Itachi is fine. 



> Tsunade summon katsuyu and she stomps itachi while the sannin play with cards.



Katsuyu is a slug so Itachi just outruns her.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 21, 2013)

Can't Tsunade monster jump into the air, and summon Katsuyu on all three of them?


Problem


----------



## Trojan (Nov 21, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> They can't pierce Susano'o, so Itachi is fine.
> 
> Katsuyu is a slug so Itachi just outruns her.



- Frog Call, Frog Song. GG
- he will run forever from the mighty slug?


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi uses the Totsuka no Tsurugi to seal Orochimaru again, then seals Tsunade as well and hits J-man with Amaterasu or Tsukuyomi.



Itachi then realizes he's in Jiraiya's genjutsu and that was all a dream 

Jiraiya finishes him off by teabagging his SM nuts on Itachi's forehead


----------



## Risyth (Nov 22, 2013)

The World said:


> Itachi then realizes he's in Jiraiya's genjutsu and that was all a dream
> 
> Jiraiya finishes him off by teabagging his SM nuts on Itachi's forehead



Lol. Once again, it's another one of "these threads"...


----------



## Rain (Nov 22, 2013)

Itachi wins.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

Itachi by himself can solo this.


----------



## M king16 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sannin med deff , haku and kimimaru will lose instantly and the sannin will rape itachi


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

^ With what feats the Sannin can rape Itachi?

With 3 vs 1 Itachi goes into Susano'o mowing mode.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 22, 2013)

Sannin are no opponent for Itachi. He one-panels them one after another


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 22, 2013)

Elia said:


> - Frog Call, Frog Song. GG



Magatama spam in the general direction of the sound, GG.



> - he will run forever from the mighty slug?



Running away is what Uchiha do best. :ignoramus



The World said:


> Itachi then realizes he's in Jiraiya's genjutsu and that was all a dream
> 
> Jiraiya finishes him off by teabagging his SM nuts on Itachi's forehead



Itachi gives J-man a prostate exam.

With the Totsuka.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Nov 22, 2013)

Kimimaro solos this pretty easily.
He tanks everything


----------



## Healing Master (Nov 22, 2013)

In my opinion Haku and K. are non factors in this fight.Itachi is one of the best fighters in Naruto,but  he doesn't possess the chakra reserves to fight Katsuyu,Manda,Gamabunta,Byakugo Tsunade,base Jiraiya and Orochimaru at once.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Nov 22, 2013)

Jiraiya and Orochimaru can solo. You could add the entire Sound 4 to Itachi's side, and they'd still lose to these two Sannin any day of the week.


----------



## Risyth (Nov 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Kimimaro solos this pretty easily.
> He tanks everything



Lol. 10cha


----------



## asstonine (Nov 22, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Guys..
> 
> Kimimaro was someone who could run through Sand Burials, which is one f the best durability feats for a man in this Manga. He also has some decent terrain manipulation, so I wouldn't count him out so easily.
> 
> Haku may not be of much use on his own, but his abilities could work well with Itachi (Mirrors combined with sight-based Genjutsu..? ).



You got to be trolling, no one here stands up to a sannin.

Sick Itachi isn't shit to them.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

asstonine said:


> Sick Itachi isn't shit to them.



Get real. On his last day of heavily medicated life before AIDS took him, when completely blind, burned, exhausted, and bleeding out through his leg, eyes, mouth from injury and overexertion... 

Itachi casually discarded the strongest Sannin (again) with a smirk and teased Sasuke by asking he if he had anything else. Sasuke could've pulled Jiraiya & Tsunade out of his ass. Wouldn't matter.



So healthy Itachi, who made fresh sick Itachi look like shit:



Would embarrass all three Sannin together.
​


----------



## Cord (Nov 22, 2013)

Unbalanced match is unbalanced.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 22, 2013)

asstonine said:


> You got to be trolling, no one here stands up to a sannin.
> 
> Sick Itachi isn't shit to them.




:ignoramus


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> no rock lee or gai




I was kidding lol.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> Haku was able to tango with Gai and Lee, block a pretty powerful bombing attack nigh instantly, and has the ability to teleport around the battlefield and knock people unconcious when even Sharingan Kakashi doesn't notice his presence.
> 
> Kimimaro tangoed with KCM Naruto and either tanked or dodged a FRS. In terms of physical feats, Team Itachi has a clear advantage in speed. Writing either Kimimaro or Haku off as useless in this battle is a stupid thing to do.
> 
> The only thing the Sanin can do is combine as much as their power as possible to bring forth Katsuya, but even Earth Goddess Katsuya has trouble with the Sun God of Fire, Amaterasu.



This is the best post in the thread. Had Baroxio elaborated on how Kimimaro can create a forest of bone spears out of the ground, which is Kisame-level stuff, and then become a logia with them...

So basically if Kisame were a Hōzuki, that's how dangerous Kimimaro is with his ultimate jutsu. Yeah. Then the true power of Itachi's two underestimated teammates would be perfectly outlined.

You can argue that Kimimaro would die, but he said he was "out of time." It was plot. He didn't overwork himself. He just dropped dead conveniently just before gouging Gaara and Lee.

I'm gonna' go draw Kimimaro now. Fuck y'all that don't respect my bone-bro (no homo. Nurse Itachi is it for me.) Just kidding. I love you guys. Even Turrin.​


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Get real. On his last day of heavily medicated life before AIDS took him, when completely blind, burned, exhausted, and bleeding out through his leg, eyes, mouth from injury and overexertion...
> 
> Itachi casually discarded the strongest Sannin (again) with a smirk and teased Sasuke by asking he if he had anything else. Sasuke could've pulled Jiraiya & Tsunade out of his ass. Wouldn't matter.
> 
> ...



wow ur dumb


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> :ignoramus




EPIC FAIL!
His illness is a secret & he was talking about genjutsu in that context.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

asstonine said:


> wow ur dumb



You didn't actually address anything he said, despite your obvious and undeserved willingness to insult him for it.



asstonine said:


> EPIC FAIL!
> His illness is a secret & he was talking about genjutsu in that context.



Does it really matter what he was talking about? Doesn't change the outcome.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 23, 2013)

Tsunade solos.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> You didn't actually address anything he said, despite your obvious and undeserved willingness to insult him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it really matter what he was talking about? Doesn't change the outcome.



Yes, because they have not had a real fight.....
if they did, oro would rape a sick itachi.

Just like he knew he couldn't beat jiraiya, even with kisame.

These guys dont compare to  the  sannin.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

asstonine said:


> Yes, because they have not had a real fight.....
> if they did, oro would rape a sick itachi.



Sick Itachi completely dismantled Orochimaru. It wasn't even a fight.



> Just like he knew he couldn't beat jiraiya, even with kisame.



Actually, he said they would all die, and that the result would not change with backup.



> These guys dont compare to  the  sannin.



Itachi is stronger than them.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Stabbing him with the pnj sword in that state wasnt a fight....
never mind demolished  him,pure fanfiction

He said they would at best die together,.....
which if u can read means even that was improbable.
this alone should tell u where he stands in comparison

sickly itachi isnt even close......That is a fact!
if he can only barely stand toe to toe with hebi sasuke before dying,then that isnt shit to the sannin.

Sauke said it himself, he couldnt beat oro in a real fight!
yet he kept up with his sick brother np!
THIS IS INDISPUTABLE FACT!!!


This itachi is greater than the sannin or even SAGES is pure fanfiction BS!
And the same goes to kakasi and gai!


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

asstonine said:


> Stabbing him with the pnj sword in that state wasnt a fight....
> never mind demolished  him,pure fanfiction



He cut him up, stabbed him, and sealed him. That is what they call in the Hood "an ass-whooping."



> He said they would at best die together,.....
> which if u can read means even that was improbable.
> this alone should tell u where he stands in comparison



It doesn't; as Itachi indicated, additional manpower wouldn't change the outcome, so the outcome was not determined by strength alone. The circumstances of that encounter were such that mutual death or injury were the only probable outcomes of a confrontation with Jiraiya.



> sickly itachi isnt even close......That is a fact!



A fact is any objective claim that is falsifiable or verifiable. A fact would be that Itachi already beat Orochimaru- twice. A fact would be that Orochimaru explicitly stated Itachi was stronger than him. A fact would be that Sasuke stated it was impossible for himself or Orochimaru to beat Itachi, before he absorbed Orochimaru.

You can claim that something is a fact all you want, but that doesn't actually make it _true_. We already have it written explicitly that Itachi is stronger than Orochimaru, and this was even demonstrated when Itachi casually defeated him on two different occasions.



> if he can only barely stand toe to toe with hebi sasuke before dying,then that isnt shit to the sannin.



Obito stated that Itachi would have killed Sasuke if he had been serious about doing it, implying that he hadn't been.



> Sauke said it himself, he couldnt beat oro in a real fight!
> yet he kept up with his sick brother np!
> THIS IS INDISPUTABLE FACT!!!



You are presenting only some facts and omitting others, such as Itachi's deliberate intent to lose to Sasuke and unwillingness to kill him.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 23, 2013)

Niku, you've yet to provide an argument for why Tsunade doesn't put Itachi on his ass

I'll take that as a concession. Thread over


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Niku, you've yet to refute how Tsunade puts Itachi on his ass
> 
> I'll take that as a concession. Thread over



He uses Genjutsu to turn her tits into Dan and Nawaki and makes her smother herself with them.

GFG.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> He uses Genjutsu to turn her tits into Dan and Nawaki and makes her smother herself with them.
> 
> GFG.



pfft like Silicone's ever killed anyone much less the GOAT Hokage.

Tsunade blitzes Itachi and crushes his nuts.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 23, 2013)

that or Itachi dies from AIDS.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 23, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> pfft like Silicone's ever killed anyone much less the GOAT Hokage.



Itachi activates his Tits Eye Plan and casts Mugen Tsukuyomi off Tsunade's breasts, trapping her in a world of illusion forever. 



> Tsunade blitzes Itachi and crushes his nuts.



Nope, running is an Uchiha specialty.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Nov 23, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Haku was able to get the drop on Sai's team mid-flight, and we know Haku has the anatomical knowledge to induce a false death with one well-placed senbon. If any of the Sannin are distracted with Itachi or Kimimaro, then Haku spawning mirrors from behind is bad.



Sai and his team of what I recall were mostly fodders, are far more likely to be successfully ambushed from behind than these Mid-High Kage levels are. Jiraiya has a sensory barrier to detect attacks from all angles, while Tsunade and Orochimaru have more than enough taijutsu prowess and perception to sense/hear attacks coming from different angles. Haku spawning behind them or throwing senbon at vital areas really isn't that big a deal unless the Sannin have been outright immobilised, and even then there's no guarantee it would work when a) Jiraiya has restarted his heart through sheer willpower, b) Tsunade takes senbon in her sleep and c) Orochimaru can insta-heal with snake regen (his anatomy is bound to be surgically altered too)



> Kimimaro's Sawarabi no Mai, when used by Kabuto, forced Itachi to use Susano'o and Itachi is vastly faster than any Sannin. Moreover, none of the Sannin really have defensive jutsu like that, and Kimimaro's follow-up logia ambush is a threat.



Gaara saw it coming and had time to save himself and Lee, and that attack was used at a much closer range, and was not anticipated by Gaara _at all_, it was a last minute surprise assault. Itachi faced the attack at a longer range, and is much, _much_ faster than Part I Gaara, to suggest he is incapable of dodging such an attack is ridiculous. It is far more likely that dodging was an impossible option in that instance since he couldn't jump to evade the bone spikes in such an enclosed cave. It's also easier to use your ultimate hax shield than to have to skilfully dodge attacks. It was far more practical to use Susano'o than to dodge. 



> Against Gaara and Lee, it was more a time issue. Kimimaro didn't seem tired. He just coughed up blood and died right where he stood. If the battle had continued with Kimimaro as a logia in his bone forest, well, you can imagine how he's more than an Elite Jōnin.



He's far more than Part I Gaara and Lee in strength when inside his bone forest . . but it is quite easy to escape the range of his bone forest, and cutting through the bones is doable too - as Itachi showed. For most elite Jonin and Kage+ level shinobi Kimimaro is pretty average in strength.​​


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> He cut him up, stabbed him, and sealed him. That is what they call in the Hood "an ass-whooping."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he stabbed him 1 time with a pnj sword,,,,,   Shittiest moment in the manga i might add, as it was a total ass pull from the author,  and made no sense within the story.  The fact u use this shit as a feat is laughable!  Its fucking dumb!

can u not read?  At best draw means 0% chance to win.....duh

fanfiction feats of edo itachi arent facts.....
derpenstein

Sick itachi is far below the sannin, that is a canon fact.
itachi has never beaten oro in a real fight, another canon fact.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 23, 2013)

I see through you, Komnenos.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 23, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Sai and his team of what I recall were mostly fodders, are far more likely to be successfully ambushed from behind than these Mid-High Kage levels are.



The team that beat Deidara and Sasori was fodder? Nope. Deidara and Sasori are individually Sannin level, easily. Kakashi was unaware of when Haku hit Zabuza.​


Godaime Tsunade said:


> Gaara saw it coming and had time to save himself and Lee and that attack was used at a much closer range, and was not anticipated by Gaara _at all_



Gaara senses beneath sand.​


Godaime Tsunade said:


> Itachi faced the attack at a longer range, and is much, _much_ faster than Part I Gaara, to suggest he is incapable of dodging such an attack is ridiculous.



I'm not suggesting anything. Itachi needed Susano'o. Sawarabi no Mai is the ultimate jutsu of one of the best kekkei genkai. It's not something that you can go "lol outrun." It's not Tsunade. 

Ninja need either an evasive or defensive jutsu to escape it. The Sannin don't really have any, although Tsunade can break herself free and regenerate and Orochimaru can puke himself a new body.​


----------



## asstonine (Nov 23, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Kakashi was no more aware of it when Haku hit Zabuza. And moreover, the team that beat Deidara and Sasori was fodder? Nope. Deidara and Sasori are individually Sannin level, easily.​
> 
> 
> This is entirely wrong. Gaara senses beneath sand.​
> ...


pure bullshit...
way to ignore his logic!


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Nov 23, 2013)

Itachi > Oro in 1 shot as we saw
CS2 Kimi > Tsunade
Jiraiya prisonrapes Haku 


Then J-Man summons Ma and Pa, Boss Frogs, goes SM and wrecks Itachi and Kimi mid diff.


----------



## asstonine (Nov 24, 2013)

Kickflip Uzumaki said:


> Itachi > Oro in 1 shot as we saw
> 
> 
> 
> Then J-Man summons Ma and Pa, Boss Frogs, goes SM and wrecks Itachi and Kimi mid diff.


BS!  That is pure fanfiction!
A sick itachi is nothing to Oro, IF he is going  for  the  kill!

Jiraiya goes sage mode and he solos


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 24, 2013)

asstonine said:


> he stabbed him 1 time with a pnj sword,,,,,   Shittiest moment in the manga i might add, as it was a total ass pull from the author,  and made no sense within the story.  The fact u use this shit as a feat is laughable!  Its fucking dumb!



"BAWWWWWW, I DIDN'T LIKE THE FEAT SO IT DOESN'T COUNT!"

Well too bad. 



> can u not read?  At best draw means 0% chance to win.....duh



The same applies to Jiraiya; Itachi said they would kill or injure each other.



> fanfiction feats of edo itachi arent facts.....



I never even mentioned Edo Itachi in that post.



> derpenstein



You might want to reserve judgment until you've actually proven something.



> Sick itachi is far below the sannin, that is a canon fact.



Yeah, despite wiping the floor with Orochimaru and his strongest Jutsu after Sasuke had already pushed him to death's door.



> itachi has never beaten oro in a real fight, another canon fact.



We've seen two real fights in which Itachi beat Orochimaru. Very easily, I might add.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Nov 24, 2013)

A chuunin, jounin and kage level shinobi against 3 kage level shinobi. Haku gets murked in a matter of seconds. Kimmimaro doesn't last much longer. With a kusangi to the face, rasengan to face, or super punch to the heart.

Itachi vs the Sannin? Any two can beat him. An argument can be made for Jiraiya but honestly he could go at him alone and at least wear him down until he needs to tag out with the other two.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 24, 2013)

Haku traveling to a mirror speed beats everyone speed here.

Yeah, come at me .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi is at a disadvantage here as his two mates are outclassed here. Especially Haku's.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Gaara saw it coming and had time to save himself and Lee, and that attack was used at a much closer range, and was not anticipated by Gaara _at all_, it was a last minute surprise assault. Itachi faced the attack at a longer range, and is much, _much_ faster than Part I Gaara, to suggest he is incapable of dodging such an attack is ridiculous. It is far more likely that dodging was an impossible option in that instance since he couldn't jump to evade the bone spikes in such an enclosed cave. It's also easier to use your ultimate hax shield than to have to skilfully dodge attacks. It was far more practical to use Susano'o than to dodge.



Gaara didn't see shit, it came from underground

The only reason he was able to evade and save Lee as well was because he sensed it with his sand and additionally Kimimaro was 200 something meters below ground

He sensed Kimimaro beforehand just prior to him going CS1 that he wasn't dead after being crushed by Sabaku Taiso


----------



## asstonine (Nov 26, 2013)

Rosencrantz said:


> A chuunin, jounin and kage level shinobi against 3 kage level shinobi. Haku gets murked in a matter of seconds. Kimmimaro doesn't last much longer. With a kusangi to the face, rasengan to face, or super punch to the heart.
> 
> Itachi vs the Sannin? Any two can beat him. An argument can be made for Jiraiya but honestly he could go at him alone and at least wear him down until he needs to tag out with the other two.



sick itachi is nothing to the sannin, 
he probably doesnt even deserve a kage ranking.  low kage at best.

Jiraiya wont need help, thats silly.  Itachi has no stamina.  
also, jiraya >>> itachi
That is canon fact.


----------

